

Ask HN: How to Learn to code securely? - sneakpeek

Ask HN: I picked up a coworker&#x27;s book today - Writing Secure Code by David LeBlanc and Michael Howard.  I immediately went to a chapter on buffer overruns because I&#x27;ve always heard this is a major source for security issues, but never knew why.  I was surprised and pleased when the authors immediately showed code examples in C of how to exploit buffer overruns.  I liked being able to see a concrete example of why certain code is a security risk.
What are some good [introductory] book(s) that give concrete examples of vulnerable code?
======
yunyeng
Code Complete 2. It is really heavy book, they called it programmers' Bible.

